# Anniversary next week....



## masterclicker

My wife and I will celebrate our 48th wedding anniversary next week. We married very young, she was only 18, and I was 19. Our first daughter came along soon after, and our youngest daughter was born three years later. Most people, as well as our families, thought we were too young to get married, and that we would end up apart eventually. But we were in love. We somehow have weathered a number of tough spots during our marriage, usually by either one of us initiating discussion with the other to work out our problems. Throughout it all, I believe we had love for each other, and faith in each other. Today, as we approach number 48, I can honestly say that I love my wife more than I have ever loved her before. I have always thought, and I still think she is incredibly beautiful, and she still really turns me on sexually! We still hold hands frequently, hug and kiss each other all the time, cuddle every night in bed together, and yes, we still make love together. 
I sometimes wonder why I am so lucky to have the wife and the life I have had. 
When I read some of the threads in this forum, I feel very bad for the sadness some of you are going through. True happiness is possible in most relationships, but I think people need to develop a mindset where they don’t focus only on the flaws of their partner. Think about all of the good qualities your partner has, and let your partner know that you see this in them. Let them know that you love them and appreciate them. 
Anyway, I just wanted to share this to perhaps give someone hope for a happy ending. Sometimes it does happen!


----------



## wannabe

These kinds of threads always send chills through my body and makes me smile, makes me happy and sad at the same time. I'm really happy that you feel that way toward your wife and I hope she feels the same. 
This section of TAM is where I come to for inspiration. For hope that things can be better. For proof that happy marriages really do exist out there. 
Congratulations on your and your wife's anniversary. I wish you 2 many many more happy years ahead. 
You're marriage really is an inspiration to many here on TAM. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dannie1348

Congrats !!!! Wife and I will be married 46 this June. It sure great to hear than another couple fill the same way about there spouse the way we fill about each other . Well if I was you I plan a evening outtake her back home and surprise her with a night of anything goes love making . Again Congrats on a long term relationship.


----------



## masterclicker

I can remember my wife's older brother's comment when we got married: "you two don't have a pot to piss in, and you never will". Other family members said things along similar lines, but not so bluntly. 
Yes, we did start out with practically nothing. I worked full time, and had part time jobs as well, and my wife stayed home with the kids. She went to work once the girls were old enough to be on their own somewhat. We steadily improved our living standard, and now we are retired, with a beautiful home with a nice pool, in a great neighborhood. We now have four grandchildren that we dote on and adore.
The ironic thing is that her brother wound up cheating on and leaving his wife and children for his mistress. He lived in his car for a year until he got his act together. Another ironic thing is that nearly all of the naysayers in both families ended up divorced or miserable for one reason or another.

We are both proud of the beautiful family we have created and the life we have together. Our daughters both married really great guys, and I like to think that my wife and I showed our girls what a loving relationship looks like. I truely hope they get to have what we have had.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

masterclicker said:


> *My wife and I will celebrate our 48th wedding anniversary next week. We married very young, she was only 18, and I was 19. Our first daughter came along soon after, and our youngest daughter was born three years later. Most people, as well as our families, thought we were too young to get married, and that we would end up apart eventually. But we were in love*.
> 
> *We somehow have weathered a number of tough spots during our marriage, usually by either one of us initiating discussion with the other to work out our problems. Throughout it all, I believe we had love for each other, and faith in each other. Today, as we approach number 48, I can honestly say that I love my wife more than I have ever loved her before. I have always thought, and I still think she is incredibly beautiful, and she still really turns me on sexually!
> 
> We still hold hands frequently, hug and kiss each other all the time, cuddle every night in bed together, and yes, we still make love together.
> I sometimes wonder why I am so lucky to have the wife and the life I have had. *


 I so enjoy hearing of the young love stories...still holding hands and having







almost 50 yrs later...

Back then it was common to get married right out of school... but today -we are advised our brains aren't fully developed till our mid 20's, go to College, be sure to sow our wild oats..at least wait till our late 20's... or chances are the marriage will be doomed... I've always felt it depends on the couple personally.. We wanted to marry younger & start our family... would do it all over again the same...

From your story....knowing how to communicate, never letting go of the faith in each other & the intimacy for each other....this is more than half the battle...



> *When I read some of the threads in this forum, I feel very bad for the sadness some of you are going through. True happiness is possible in most relationships, but I think people need to develop a mindset where they don’t focus only on the flaws of their partner. Think about all of the good qualities your partner has, and let your partner know that you see this in them. Let them know that you love them and appreciate them.*
> Anyway, I just wanted to share this to perhaps give someone hope for a happy ending. Sometimes it does happen!


 We all have imperfections....and validating our spouse  is so very important...showing our appreciation for the little things...goes a long long way.... 



masterclicker said:


> I can remember my wife's older brother's comment when we got married: *"you two don't have a pot to piss in, and you never will".* Other family members said things along similar lines, but not so bluntly.
> 
> *Yes, we did start out with practically nothing. I worked full time, and had part time jobs as well, and my wife stayed home with the kids. She went to work once the girls were old enough to be on their own somewhat*. We steadily improved our living standard, and now we are retired, with a beautiful home with a nice pool, in a great neighborhood. We now have four grandchildren that we dote on and adore.


 driving yesterday....Danny's song  came on the radio....your words here reminds me of the spirit of the lyrics..... I always turn this one up full blast singing it ...we had humble beginnings too...old little house on the hill, his job was nothing to get excited about -but we managed to pay our bills ... hanging cloth diapers on the line ...didn't even have a dryer... always trying to save $$ for our dreams....looking back...good times -it didn't matter...we had each other.



> And even though we ain't got money,
> 
> I'm so in love with you, honey,
> And everything will bring a chain of love.
> And in the morning, when I rise,
> You bring a tear of joy to my eyes
> And tell me everything is gonna be alright.





masterclicker said:


> *We are both proud of the beautiful family we have created and the life we have together. Our daughters both married really great guys, and I like to think that my wife and I showed our girls what a loving relationship looks like. I truely hope they get to have what we have had*.


----------



## masterclicker

Simply Amorous, Thank you for the kind words. Today, I love my wife more than I did when I started this post. 

MC


----------



## As'laDain

masterclicker said:


> My wife and I will celebrate our 48th wedding anniversary next week. We married very young, she was only 18, and I was 19. Our first daughter came along soon after, and our youngest daughter was born three years later. Most people, as well as our families, thought we were too young to get married, and that we would end up apart eventually. But we were in love. We somehow have weathered a number of tough spots during our marriage, usually by either one of us initiating discussion with the other to work out our problems. Throughout it all, I believe we had love for each other, and faith in each other. Today, as we approach number 48, I can honestly say that I love my wife more than I have ever loved her before. I have always thought, and I still think she is incredibly beautiful, and she still really turns me on sexually! We still hold hands frequently, hug and kiss each other all the time, cuddle every night in bed together, and yes, we still make love together.
> I sometimes wonder why I am so lucky to have the wife and the life I have had.
> When I read some of the threads in this forum, I feel very bad for the sadness some of you are going through. True happiness is possible in most relationships, but I think people need to develop a mindset where they don’t focus only on the flaws of their partner. Think about all of the good qualities your partner has, and let your partner know that you see this in them. Let them know that you love them and appreciate them.
> Anyway, I just wanted to share this to perhaps give someone hope for a happy ending. Sometimes it does happen!


you sound like my grandfather and my father. 

i have only been married for five years, but i can say that i have loved my wife more and more each day. she can be a handful at times, but i cant help but love her heart. sometimes she is a bit lost, but hey, that's what i'm here for. to lead her back to us. 

i fully intend to be where you are after another 43 years! 
we had our naysayers as well. hell, my wife's family took bets on how many months we would last... they all lost.

im looking forward to the next half a century with the one woman who has challenged me and delighted me for the last five years...

and... HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## masterclicker

As'laDain, I truly wish you and your wife success in your marriage! Every relationship has its highs and lows, and what you need to do is cherish the high times, and talk through your lows. Make sure that you let your wife know how much you love her and how important she is to you...every day. 
Our first date was on Thanksgiving evening in 1964. This coming Thanksgiving will mark 50 years together! On that day I am going to take her on the same date as we had those 50 years ago, and maybe throw in a few other fun things to do as well.

My wife and I married in 1966, and renewed our vows in 1979. We talked the other day about renewing our vows again on our 50th wedding anniversary in 2016.


----------



## over20

Congratulations!!! I hope you can give a lot of advice to all of us on TAM.

Blessings!


----------

